# Thank you ethanol



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Well thanks to ethanol our CRP is dissapearing. Ethanol is a bad idea all the way around. Its NOT NRG efficient at all and just drives up food prices and kills our wild areas. I dont blame the farmers!! GOOD FOR THEM! Ethanol is the death blow for pheasants.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I agree, but no slowing down that train.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If our representation in Washington has any brains at all ethanol will end. I support continued experimentation, but forget the huge subsidies. This nation can not continue the redistribution of wealth through ag programs. Everyone will need to take a cut, but they will all scream bloody murder if congress does it. Just like the empty heads in Greece.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

It's good to see that there are others who are catching on to the ethanol debacle. It has been a scam for a long time now. Ducks Unlimited is opposed to ethanol since many nesting areas, which are marginal farming ground, are being converted due to the ethanol market. The incentives need to end. There should be penalties, not incentives. Ethanol is an oxygenated additive/fuel. The oxygen sensor in you vehicle's fuel injection reads it and sends a signal to the ECU indicating a lean condition. The ECU responds by keeping the injectors open longer to feed a richer mix of fuel. Combine that with ethanol only producing 85% as many Btu's as gasoline and it's a double whammy. You vehicle burns more fuel per mile. That makes more emissions too. Clean air fuel? Not at all. It also increases the cost of gasoline when used as an additive. Incentives make it cheaper at the pump, but you pay the balance with your taxes. And at the grocery store. Or when it comes time to feed the cattle. That hurts the beef producers and makes beef cost more too. Ethanol has a domino effect that reaches very far, this is just a small sample of the dirt on ethanol. 
Also, refining ethanol is a process that requires energy. By time the donor crop is harvested, delivered, and refined; it takes about 2 barrels of oil to produce enough ethanol to replace one barrel of oil. Reducing oil dependence? Evidently not. Follow the trail of money long enough and eventually answers start to show up. Let's just say that politicians are weasels, environmentalists are misguided crooks making a buck by fooling their followers, the media makes their living stirring the pot, and there are just enough attorneys invested in the scheme to help enable it. Damn shame. This country was once run by good honest people who wanted nothing more than to keep her great and free. What happened? We need another Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have been saying the exact same thing since I did research for a college paper in 2007. The only good thing from ethanol is in super high commodity prices. Even that is starting to be a bad thing.

I think its funny that the green people pushed ethanol because we had some many "idle" acres that weren't being used. Well what were those acres? CRP. So lets take CRP out, which helps with erosion, water filtration, and many other great things, and turn it into farm ground that produces very little(on a side note there was alot of CRP that was high production that should have never went into CRP, but CRP paid more for, so it went in). How is that green?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> on a side note there was alot of CRP that was high production that should have never went into CRP


I have seen some fields like that blhunter3. As a matter of fact I don't think they met the criteria. I always wondered if they were a legislator or some other hotshot that strong armed the official who decided what gets into CRP and what doesn't qualify.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I know you are a farmer BL and you nailed it on the head! Good to hear strait from the horses mouth!


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Read an artical in a SD. newspaper last week about the farmers having to sell their cattle because the corn prices are to high. Well you can't have it both ways. :crybaby: I'm guessing stuff like this happens when you get greedy? Just wondering if you would rather have cattle or corn for your precious ethanol? We have 4 Fresh Start gas stations here in town and everyone of them now are running ethanol on everyone of their pumps!!! :******: Done buying gas or anything else in those stores!!! Will not support any business that does that.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> > on a side note there was alot of CRP that was high production that should have never went into CRP
> 
> 
> I have seen some fields like that blhunter3. As a matter of fact I don't think they met the criteria. I always wondered if they were a legislator or some other hotshot that strong armed the official who decided what gets into CRP and what doesn't qualify.


You have to get your land approved. I am unsure of the exact process as I have not enrolled land personally. When most of the CRP went in, it was when farming was in rough shape in the 80's. So that's why it went in. Why rent it for $20 when CRP paid $34?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They have some goofy rules. My brother had this one field that has been farmed since 1880. In about 1981 he put it in a state habitat program. I don't remember the year CRP started, but since he didn't farm it in 1983 it wasn't considered tillable acres and he didn't qualify. I noticed in the political thread People said "common sense still exists, but now it's considered a super power". I guess that county agent didn't have super powers.



> Read an artical in a SD. newspaper last week about the farmers having to sell their cattle because the corn prices are to high.


Yes, if your a rancher and support ethanol I guess you need an IQ that matches your waist size in inches.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I know one stipulation is that you need to farm it 3 out of the last 5 years. They do have some programs where in include sloughs too.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

If the media was even remotely honest or intelligent , they would make sure the public knows how this has hurt their ability to feed their families and the extra demand it is creating for oil. Not to mention the negative impact on wildlife. Funny how they jumped all over the spotted owl story in the 90's to attack the logging industry, but give ethanol a free pass. The difference is in where their interests lie. But as no surprise to most folks here, the media doesn't even know what job it was originally established to accomplish: find the truth and make sure everyone knows about it.


----------

